# Bush Pro 300 (no decoder?)



## enViable (May 13, 2009)

I've recently picked up a Bush Pro 300 surround 5.1 kit but I've been reading that if my dvd player doesn't have a 'decoder' then the system will work but I can't get 5.1 out if it...what does that mean???

Does it mean only 2 speakers will work or what? I'm tottally confuzzled

And how do I go about plugging it into Tv's and Dvd players etc that don't have 6 bloody red/white input slots :/


----------



## enViable (May 13, 2009)

It's not letting me edit my post...

Basically I want to get my new LCD TV and my PS3 and have surround sound for them. What's the best way to do it and can I use my Bush Pro 300?

If I got a 5.1 dolby dvd player and hooked my 6RCA cables to that and then hooked the tv into the dvd player etc etc can I channel the whole lot through the TV? I'm under the impression my DVD player would be surround sound but the TV wouldn't...

omg why is nothing ever simple these days


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I could not find the Bush site but from the little I could find, it appears that your B Pro 300 contains only amplifiers - no decoding circuits. So its as you say. You'll need something else to decode the signal. There are many DVD players that can do that. Look for one that has "multi-channel analog out" plugs. My Pioneer DV563 has them. 

A DVD player cannot accept an input. So you're out of luck there.

Regarding the TV and PS3. you need something to decode the digital signal but TV's and PS3 do not have them. Does the Bush have inputs for other audio sources? If so, you can run the audio out from the TV and from the PS3 to the Bush and get stereo but not surround. The Bush may be able to "simulate" surround from a stereo source. :4-dontkno


----------

